# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Thai Curry

## schiene

Ich liebe Curry in allen Geschmacksrichtungen.Curry ist ja nicht wie viele denken ein Gewürz sondern eine Mischung aus verschiedensten Gewürzen.Habt ihr eure eigenen Mischungen oder welche Churrys bevorzugt ihr????
Hier noch ein kleiner Artikel zum Thema:
*http://www.currywelten.com/curry_rezepte_thailand.html*

----------


## wein4tler

Ich bevorzuge Rotes Curry mit Huhn. Gebe aber etwas Oregano dazu, zwecks der oreganalen Note.  ::

----------


## schiene

Das perfekte Thaicurry ist.....
http://www.prosieben.at/tv/galileo/v...rry-1.1694790/

----------


## Greenhorn

Entweder habe ich ein technisches Problem oder Pro7 hat eines mit TH?!?

----------


## schiene

Die meisten Sender aus Deutschland werden nicht übers Netz nach Thailand übertragen.
War gerade auch in einem anderen Forum das Thema.

----------


## Greenhorn

Thailand hat einige Seiten gesperrt!

----------


## TeigerWutz

@ green

Das hat nix mit gesperrt (von thailand aus) zu tun!

Es geht hier um ausstrahlungsrechte von D aus

----------


## Greenhorn

jetzt hab' ich's kapiert!

----------


## Greenhorn

Meine Frau schickt mich immer fuer 20TB frisches Kathi* kaufen, dann weiss ich, es gibt wieder leckeres Curry. Das gibt es auch in Dosen und im Tetrapack, aber dann schmeckt das Curry nicht ("waesserig"). Ist wirklich ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!
Leider auch schon in vielen Restaurants in TH so  ::  .

*Die Kokosnuesse werden ausgeraspelt, mit Trinkwasser angesetzt und ausgepresst.

----------

